# creative ep-630. spot the fakes.



## sagar_coolx (Oct 3, 2007)

ppl...i headed to alfa iin mumbai coz i wanted to get the ep-630.
he showed them, quoting them for 850...no billl no warranty..i asked if i could try them n the reply was negative.
now my problem is that..their packaging looked like this
[image1]
*img225.imageshack.us/img225/7772/viewphpmn3.th.jpg
as against the sauve packaging i believe to be original as below:
[image2]
*www.advancedmp3players.co.uk/shop/images/products/EP630/EP630medium1.jpg









now...which one is the original? i mean is my belief wrong or were the first ones[image1] really fake?


----------



## pannaguma (Oct 3, 2007)

HEY YOU ARE SCARING ME. i bought a pair from a lamington road shop, who afaik is a auth distributor, and i also got the top packaging, with bill and everything. either you are just paranoid and we both have originals, or you are correct and we both have been cheated. anyway where did you get the second pic? could be a old pic???


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 3, 2007)

so always buy from Creative Distributors !!

Find their list on creative india website..!


----------



## pannaguma (Oct 3, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> so always buy from Creative Distributors !!
> 
> Find their list on creative india website..!


thats what i did. i called up cyberstar, who gave the lamington road ph no. called up that shop, took the address, and went there and bought it with bill, heck even paid 38rs vat. in fact that shop was stacked with viewsonic lcd monitors.

@coolx - where did you get that pic man?


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 3, 2007)

When I bought from Alfa, mine loked like the second image. I have the package still with me. At that time I paid Rs.1000/- for that. Mine is functioning properly and I didn;t feel that mine is fake. probably the creative people must have changed the pack. If one goes to amzon.com there also the same picture(second one) was there.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah I too bought from Alfa and my packaging was the second one and cost me 1000 bucks...
First one does look a bit suspicious...


----------



## kalpik (Oct 3, 2007)

I also got the second one.. for 1700/- with bill


----------



## pannaguma (Oct 4, 2007)

ok let us make sense out of this, by comparing the date of purchase. mine was some 45 days back, ie ~say 20 august 2007, for rs.950+38 = 988/-. what abt you guys??


----------



## kalpik (Oct 4, 2007)

Hmm.. about 3-4 months back..


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 4, 2007)

about 3-4 months back


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 4, 2007)

About 4 months back....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 4, 2007)

I cant see image 1!!!Is the link working correctly?


----------



## abinesh (Oct 4, 2007)

neither can i !!!


----------



## sagar_coolx (Oct 4, 2007)

pannaguma...i came across pic 2 while readin reviews n all on the net.


----------



## clank (Oct 7, 2007)

All of Creative's recent stock (imported by Cyberstar) is packaged as shown in the first pic so they are definitely genuine if you get them from the distributor or a first tier shop with bill.
Haven't come across the second type of packaging selling anywhere personally but i'll just assume that its meant for other regions or older packing.


----------



## deepakchan (Oct 29, 2007)

The one that came with the Dell Inspiron 1420 was in a small Black paper box. Which had the creative ep-630 headphone and a black pouch with string attached to close it. None of the pics shown here match with it. Maybe cos its bundled with the laptop, the OEM packing is different. However I am not using it with my laptop. Connected it to my Nokia 6230 with adapter AD-49. Excellent bass even on FM Radio.


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 29, 2007)

AFAIK Alfa Do not sell fakes Its a _geniune_ grey market.
Bought my EP630 from there as well but with the packaging in the 2nd pic (back in june 07) ,creative might have changed the packaging these H-phones are quite a seller.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 31, 2007)

Bought ep630 yesterday. has the packaging in the first picture. Bought this in PlanetM, Bangalore for 1.2k


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 15, 2007)

i asked there!! they quoted the price of 1300RS for ep-630. plz some1 help me to buy this earphone in bangalore within 1k.


----------



## leoG (Nov 16, 2007)

where can i get these in hyd


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 16, 2007)

Even I'm looking for one in Hyderabad for a long time now! I tried with the creative distributor here but they dont have a stock of it yet.


----------

